# Ancient Carpentry Methods



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

So I'm doing a re-write of one of my books, and realized that some of my research conflicts in this area. So, if anybody knows about Roman carpentry at the start of the Common Era/AD period, I would love to pick your brain. (Yes, this is a work which will be referencing the New Testament.) I know that they wouldn't have any power tools, but what tools did they still have, which ones should I avoid, and what tools did they have back then which we don't use today? I'd appreciate any input in this area.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know a lot about bible-era woodworking, except that saws from that era were all designed to cut on the "pull" stroke. Often they were constructed from thin sheets of bronze, and cutting on the push stroke would buckle the blade and ruin the saw. 

Truly, to do any kind of woodworking, you need a way to make a slit in the stock (a saw), a way to remove waste across the grain (a chisel), and a way to rive, or split, off stock along the grain. A chisel would work for the riving. 

I'm not sure of the metallurgy of the era, but I have to think that struck chisels were not possible. With the softer metals of the time, you whack a chisel with a mallet, you'll need a new chisel. 

For marking, I would think cooled coals from a fire would be used. It would have been readily available, not useful for more important tasks, and it would make a visible line. That would be for rough carpentry like framing work. For fine work, I'm thinking they'd use some type of striking knife. It needn't be great metal, but it would leave a clean accurate line. 

For boring, I'm not at all certain. A spoon bit comes to mind, but that's 1800's technology. I just don't know what they might have used. 

I'm sorry I couldn't be more help. My grasp of woodworking starts around 1800 and goes stoutly for a century, then I am lost again.  

TJ.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 19, 2015)

This may help:

http://www.dartmouth.edu/~rogerulrich/tools_woodworking.html

http://www.woodworkingnetwork.com/wood-blogs/ancient_roman_woodworkers_127779858.html

http://www.reshafim.org.il/ad/egypt/trades/carpenters.htm


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Natan

Go to www.bookfinder.com and search for _Technology in the Ancient World_ by Henry Hodges. It's one of those Penguin/Pelican paperbacks with the faded and wrinkled blue spine you find in charity shops (I told my wife it would come in handy someday). Used prices start at £2.81 plus some postage.

According to the Preface it is: 'a straightforward account of the development of mankind's technology from its origins to the...opening years of the fifth century A.D.'

Although I haven't read it from cover-to-cover it includes quite a bit on woodworking including photos.

Enjoy.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the resource, Riis! That may also prove useful in a seminary course or two.


----------



## Blade (Jan 19, 2015)

I am certainly impressed by the resources everyone came up with. Roman wooden warships were built by guilds who kept their techniques a secret for their own use. Later in the Empire secrecy was even more severe in order to prevent 'barbarians' from acquiring the skills. 

Good luck on this, I love historical stuff.:eagerness:


----------



## ppsage (Jan 19, 2015)

In Roman times pretty much the full range of common hand tools will have been available, mostly in iron or a kind of case-hardened iron/steel. Sometimes in true steel. Available to some at least. Much depends on who the carpenter is, and where he works. An Imperial naval yard worker in Italy or Egypt will have everything he needs; a rebellious Jew in Galilee, where the ownership and smithing of metal might be very restricted, may have to make do with a few simple and antique chopping tools. Available wood will also be a limitation in parts of the Mediterranean area, with the best reserved for Imperial or at least aristocratic use, and ordinary residential construction will use it quite sparingly. Nails are used and ordinary folk may own a couple for special purposes. Fastening by binding will be a lot more prevalent than today. Fine smoothing will be mostly done with scrapers and stones.


----------

